# EPO exam? Scores, thoughts, are they even hiring?



## wheelofmisfortune (Aug 23, 2005)

Tough test even for an outdoorsman. I passed but want to find out what other people received for scores. Kinda bummed about the retirement and pay of the job. Still somewhat interested, anyone else?irate:


----------

